# Does this pedigree look okay



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm still new to this, but to my novice eye that looks like a pretty solid pedigree. Yes, it would be better if one or both parents had titles, but there are some very nice dogs in this pedigree. Again, I am still learning, and could totally be off base here. If I am I hope an expert will correct me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am curious as to what sort of service dogs the sire and dam are, as it is unusual that a service dog would be left intact and bred.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a nice pedigree. I think we will ignore the second picture-it is not very flattering and he is at a tough age, and wait until he is a little older to look at structure  I am in the middle of ignoring how my girl looks too  I just look at her with eyes of love and not the eyes of a breeder!

Cute cute little face though!


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

The service dogs are wheel chair assistance dogs. The mother is a breeder for the service dog school. This is the usual way for this organization. The female is raised by a family and if she passes all her clearances and has a good temperament for service work then she is bred. After the she has 3 litters she is spayed and she stays with the family who raised her. They have several female breeders that produce puppies for the school. The father of my pup is the service dog of the director of the organization, he is a beautiful dog with a great temperament and willingness to work. I think that is why he is used sometimes, he has all his clearance and there is no stud fee involved. Most of the sires they use are not service dogs. I am raising a puppy for the school, and my best friend has a breeder, so that's how I know all of this.

This puppy was purchased by me from the school. Most of the dogs are raised to be service dogs but some are sold and the proceeds help support the organization.


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> It's a nice pedigree. I think we will ignore the second picture-it is not very flattering and he is at a tough age, and wait until he is a little older to look at structure  I am in the middle of ignoring how my girl looks too  I just look at her with eyes of love and not the eyes of a breeder!
> 
> Cute cute little face though!


My ten year old took the picture and that was the only one that was not blurry. I agree its not the best.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

shannonc said:


> The service dogs are wheel chair assistance dogs. The mother is a breeder for the service dog school. This is the usual way for this organization. The female is raised by a family and if she passes all her clearances and has a good temperament for service work then she is bred. After the she has 3 litters she is spayed and she stays with the family who raised her. They have several female breeders that produce puppies for the school. The father of my pup is the service dog of the director of the organization, he is a beautiful dog with a great temperament and willingness to work. I think that is why he is used sometimes, he has all his clearance and there is no stud fee involved. Most of the sires they use are not service dogs. I am raising a puppy for the school, and my best friend has a breeder, so that's how I know all of this.
> 
> This puppy was purchased by me from the school. Most of the dogs are raised to be service dogs but some are sold and the proceeds help support the organization.


Very cool! What makes them decide which pups they will keep?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

shannonc said:


> The service dogs are wheel chair assistance dogs. The mother is a breeder for the service dog school. This is the usual way for this organization. The female is raised by a family and if she passes all her clearances and has a good temperament for service work then she is bred. After the she has 3 litters she is spayed and she stays with the family who raised her. They have several female breeders that produce puppies for the school. The father of my pup is the service dog of the director of the organization, he is a beautiful dog with a great temperament and willingness to work. I think that is why he is used sometimes, he has all his clearance and there is no stud fee involved. Most of the sires they use are not service dogs. I am raising a puppy for the school, and my best friend has a breeder, so that's how I know all of this.
> 
> This puppy was purchased by me from the school. Most of the dogs are raised to be service dogs but some are sold and the proceeds help support the organization.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I was clicking through the pedigree. This line goes all the way back to 1903, Faithful Sam. Our golden retriever looked a lot different then, old photographs!

Very cool


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Very cool! What makes them decide which pups they will keep?


All of the puppies are evaluated at 8 weeks of age by a woman who has had training on the puppy puzzle. The pups structure and temperament are looked at and evaluated. The pups are classified as pet quality/fit for service work, pet quality/not sutible for service work and potential show quality. Females that score well on the puppy puzzle may be chosen to be a breeder. The school also will purchase a puppy from time to time to be a breeder as is the case of my friends dog.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=205414 

Other pups are either placed in a puppy raisers home, sold as a pet, sent to another service dog organizations. Some have even gone to a New York prison to be raised by inmates for service work.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, that's impressive that they do all of that work--regrettably I know some organizations don't even think structure matters that much. Do you mind if I ask which one it is?

--I am not an expert on pedigrees, but I tihnk your pup is beautiful and most likely has a nice lineage because it sounds like the program is careful in their breeding.


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

The organization is New Horizons Service Dogs.


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

*I'm new at this too*

Your puppy is really beautiful.
My dog Toby was very much like that, he is darker though.
I took advantage of that site you sent and copied Toby's pedigree from his AKC certificate. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=342887

What does that site do...does it compile stats for people?

Thanks!
mary


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

since he has quite a few common ancestors with my boy, I'd have to say I love his pedigree, LOL! Any Star son/grandson is destined for greatness!
Seriously, very nice looking puppy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to join in with Hotel4dog about Star. 

Wow- look at the other pups who are siblings to your friend's dog: 
Ch De La Vega Sweet Home Alabama (8/24/2003-) [OFA GR-88589F28F-PI]
CH De La Vega Georgia On My Mind (8/24/2003-)
DeLaVega Don't Mess with Texas (8/24/2003-) [OFA GR-88500E27F-PI (excellent)]
Can CH De La Vega Vermont's Green Mt Boy CD RE OAP NJP CGC (8/24/2003-)
CH De La Vega Florida's Sunshine


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!
Well I am very familiar with New Horizons and most of the dogs in your pup's pedigree. They have asked to use Fisher in their breeding program but I declined.
Your pup is adorable! However, his pedigree is sort of a mish mash of very well known show lines -- so what you get, is anyone's guess. They are not lines with similar type so the predictability of what puppies will look like is less than with a linebreeding or outcross of similar type.
Having said that, that is neither good or bad for a show ring prospect. In goldens there is a HUGE variety of type and what wins in the ring depends mainly on how good the STRUCTURE is, presentation, and well, what the judge likes that day.
Your puppy clearly has the pedigree that may enable him to be suitable for the show ring (in other words, it's not a field trial pedigree, or a pet out of the newspaper). 
If you are interested in showing him, do a great job socializing him, find yourself a handling class, learn everything you can about showing a dog, and kiss your paycheck goodbye!
Best of luck


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

You have a couple of dogs in the background owned by the Oxenbergs. They owned the golden Treasure that came in 2nd in the sporting breed at Westminister. Also one of the dogs is related to my Gambler (Sunbeam Worth the Wait). I have 2 Sunbeam dogs and they are incredible and BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have to join in with Hotel4dog about Star.
> 
> Wow- look at the other pups who are siblings to your friend's dog:
> Ch De La Vega Sweet Home Alabama (8/24/2003-) [OFA GR-88589F28F-PI]
> ...


My friends dog does have many great litter mates. She is my first golden love. Her personality and sweetness is what made me get into golden retrievers.


----------



## shannonc (Apr 5, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Hello!
> Well I am very familiar with New Horizons and most of the dogs in your pup's pedigree. They have asked to use Fisher in their breeding program but I declined.
> Your pup is adorable! However, his pedigree is sort of a mish mash of very well known show lines -- so what you get, is anyone's guess. They are not lines with similar type so the predictability of what puppies will look like is less than with a linebreeding or outcross of similar type.
> Having said that, that is neither good or bad for a show ring prospect. In goldens there is a HUGE variety of type and what wins in the ring depends mainly on how good the STRUCTURE is, presentation, and well, what the judge likes that day.
> ...


I understand what you mean about you never know what you will get. My older puppy and his sister look absolutely nothing alike.


----------

